# Does anyone know what type of fish this is?



## bafootchi (Apr 17, 2009)

hi. i live in miami beach, n the ocean, and today, while snorkeling, a little yellow fish, tiny, like barely inch and a half, not sure what kind, and literally swam with me the whole time, and eventually right into my bucket that I had some shells in. I put him in a little tank I have here with the fresh ocean water and some coral and shells I have. I am going to put him back in the ocean, but I was just curious, does anyone know what species this is?


----------



## burlybear (Mar 18, 2009)

I am not sure what it is but it is defiantly an interesting looking fish. Good luck on the species search.
BurlyBear


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Reminds me of a potters angel, but not sure. Does it set at the bottom of the tank and look at you or does it just swim and peck at everything? Also reminds me of a pixy hawkfish... hard to tell though.


----------



## bafootchi (Apr 17, 2009)

Kellsindell said:


> Reminds me of a potters angel, but not sure. Does it set at the bottom of the tank and look at you or does it just swim and peck at everything? Also reminds me of a pixy hawkfish... hard to tell though.



thanks for the replies.. actually it more swims and pecks at everything. I was thinking a type of angel but not sure at all. It would be interesting to keep him, but not sure how long he would survive...


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm sure it's an angel, but i can't say for sure, it's a bit unusua, but from it picking at everything that's what it sounds like. they can live for a while, but it all depends on you.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

If it is indeed a Potters angel, they are difficult to keep (just an after thought)


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Uhm.... guys.... this is not a Potters Angel. I have to disagree that this is even an Angelfish at all. I see nothing that resembles a Centropyge genus. 

The body shape, large eye, golden pecs, and white caudal fin resemble typical features in many Hamlet species. I would start with a fish guide to Hamlets and Groupers (yes) and try to narrow it down from there. Remember, you have no reason to assume that this is an adult fish or that the color will remain the same as it matures.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> Uhm.... guys.... this is not a Potters Angel. I have to disagree that this is even an Angelfish at all. I see nothing that resembles a Centropyge genus.
> 
> The body shape, large eye, golden pecs, and white caudal fin resemble typical features in many Hamlet species. I would start with a fish guide to Hamlets and Groupers (yes) and try to narrow it down from there. Remember, you have no reason to assume that this is an adult fish or that the color will remain the same as it matures.


Very true, but that was the closes i could get from my knowledge repertoire. Thanks for the correction and I'm glad you intervened.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i would guess grouper or anthia.


----------



## bafootchi (Apr 17, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> Uhm.... guys.... this is not a Potters Angel. I have to disagree that this is even an Angelfish at all. I see nothing that resembles a Centropyge genus.
> 
> The body shape, large eye, golden pecs, and white caudal fin resemble typical features in many Hamlet species. I would start with a fish guide to Hamlets and Groupers (yes) and try to narrow it down from there. Remember, you have no reason to assume that this is an adult fish or that the color will remain the same as it matures.




thanks everyone.

hamlet, i could see but grouper really? I didn't know that they couldget that colour. well dont know that much about groupers. I definitely think it was an infant, and his yellow stripes were very pronounced. then within one day he started to lose the colour and i put him back, since i wasnt completely set up yet with my tank.


----------



## toby3448 (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks a bit like a spotted cardinal fish ......Spotted Cardinalfish, Mail Order Spotted Cardinalfish delivered to your door - AquaticLifeDirect.co.uk


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

toby3448 said:


> Looks a bit like a spotted cardinal fish ......Spotted Cardinalfish, Mail Order Spotted Cardinalfish delivered to your door - AquaticLifeDirect.co.uk


 
i can agree it looks a bit like one, but that is no way a PJ cardinal


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> i can agree it looks a bit like one, but that is no way a PJ cardinal


 
I agree. Do you have a better picture?


----------



## Shadowcat0789 (Feb 2, 2009)

It's not a baby hawkfish of some sort is it? the mouth and eyes remind me of that of a hawkfish, can't say as the body shape is though...


----------

